# Country Hoedown Party Ideas



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

We've been asked to have a Country Hoedown Family Reunion at our place...it will be an outdoor event. We have the animals, hay bales, fire pit, barn. Red check tablecloths, bandanas, sunflowers, mason jars, lanterns, BBQ. Any thoughts or ideas would surely be welcome. Thank you!


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

make a huge batch of homeade lemonade in a washing tub.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

How can you have a hoedown without an old-time string band?!?!? Or at least tell all your musician friends to bring their acoustic stringed instruments for a campfire jam.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh yeah....and a hog roast.

And "corn hole" game tournaments. (Ok...so that isn't so authentic...but it's fun and appropriate)


----------



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

I have guitars coming and hopefully a banjo. Love the lemonade idea, and we will have a hog ready to butcher then. Great ideas!!!....keep them coming!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

how about some fiddling or bluegrass type music on cd's to set the mood and to dance to... i'm not sure how to build a simple flat wood floor for dancing, but it could add to the theme. Do you know anyone who clog (some ppl know it as "Irish River Dancing") dances? Or have a fun version of a square or line dance competion? If you watch the older western movies, you might get some more ideas. (shrug).... here are a few links that I found doing a search for counrty hoedown themed parties.....


http://esvc000267.wic050u.server-web.com/archive/country_hoedown.php

http://www.atlantaspecialevents.com/cattle_country.html

http://www.party411.com/PlanYourPar...2/List/0/CategoryID/4238/Level/a/Default.aspx

http://www.reasontoparty.com/western theme party.htm



I hope this helps with some ideas and I'll keep thinking about it some more for ya.

ok here are some links for poineer games mostly.... just thought is might be fun for the youngin's and should lend to the theme nicely. 

of course poker games for the adults (maybe some other card games too...)
apple bobbin.....
dropping wooden clothes pins in a jar while kneeling on a chair ( the jar is behind the back of chair and person kneels towards the back, person them drops the pin with arm straight out never go below top of chair level... the one w/ most pins in jar wins.
critter racing.... something like turles,frogs or chickens
egg races.... place raw eggs on spoons and race a course w/o dropping it.

http://www.ndstudies.org/resources/activites/es/pioneer.html
http://www.ci.tumwater.wa.us/researchgames.htm
http://www.historicthedalles.org/pioneer_games.htm
http://library.thinkquest.org/CR0210182/games.html


Have Fun!! YEE HAW!!!!
RedHeadedTricia


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I'd suggest the hiring of a very patient square dance caller that will give very basic move lessons and call a few dances. 

Tubs of cold water chilling melons is a must.

Perhaps firefly jars and maybe nets for the kids for evening use.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

marshmallow roasts. I see that they are now taking the HUGE marshmallows, cutting a slit in the middle and filling it with teddy grahams and chocolate chips, and then roasting them. YUM. Inside-out smores!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

We do this quite a few times every year. Musical instruments are a must for a good hoedown, and make sure someone provides a lil something to liven up that lemonade. About a quart of everclear should spice a couple gallons nicely.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

We have riding lawnmower races. And a "Hoe down" means some drunk girl fell.


----------



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, never would have thought of some of this. You guys are great! Tricia, great links, love the pioneer games ideas. Windy - melons chilling...then we can have a seed spitting contest! CC - never heard of smores like that, the kids will LOVE them!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I'd suggest the hiring of a very patient square dance caller that will give very basic move lessons and call a few dances.


An experienced square dance caller can have people with no square dance experience dancing the basics within 10-15 minutes. Most callers can also do some line dancing.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

well, I don't have anything else to add, but it sounds like a fantastic time...my invitation's in the mail right? LOL just kidding


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Not sure how the bug situation is in your area, but mosquitoes are terrible here, so something to deter them.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

Horseshoe pit!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Big shop fans, cool the guests and chase the flies. Use water throughs to chill the melons, wash tubs to chill canned/bottled drinks. Lots of bandanas to give out, used as napkins, sweat wipes, decor. Cheap straw hats in abundance for those that come bareheaded.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

If there will be little kids---loose straw with coins strewn within for a coin search.

If someone has a metal detector they are willing to let kids use plant some coins as far in advance as possible for best concealment and then let them search. Some old wheat pennies, mercury head dimes, etc. would a nice added touch.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Everything sounds great...but the one thing I personally can't stand and I think a lot of my friends feel the same way..."Line Dancing"...When I see people start that, it makes me wanna puke.


----------

